# Home made protein foods, anyone else get bored and do this?



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

So ill be finishing a cut very soon and enjoy baking. Taste nice and just needs some topping

Finished it will weight 3.5kg and per 100 have

P- 25

C- 60, 15 sugar

F - 13, only 2 saturated

Anyone else prefer to make their own? This cost about 30p per 100g, and isnt like chewing rock


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

WTF is it? Looks like a breeze block.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

what is it? lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> WTF is it? Looks like a breeze block.


 :lol:


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> WTF is it? Looks like a breeze block.


Looks thick, but its the same texture as pound cake, the stuff they use for cake carving

To be fair, most thick cakes look like bricks at that shape


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm only messing about mate, I'm sure it's good, you're just not doing a very good job of selling it to us!

What are the ingredients? What you gonna top it with?


----------



## Damo69 (Mar 2, 2014)

Most my snacks are protein baked or similar. Cakes, pancakes & protein bars all homemade and taste better than any shop brought ****. Made nice chocolate protein cake last night


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Damo69 said:


> Most my snacks are protein baked or similar. Cakes, pancakes & protein bars all homemade and taste better than any shop brought ****. Made nice chocolate protein cake last night
> View attachment 146963


how? how? how? and also how???


----------



## Damo69 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thunderstruck said:


> how? how? how? and also how???


----------



## Damo69 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thunderstruck said:


> how? how? how? and also how???


Tried posting in recipes not sure if I managed?

250g sweet potato ( boiled & mashed ) 200ml milk, 2 eggs, 60g whey, 120g oats, 30g coconut flour, 50g peanut butter, 30g S.R flour & 15g bicarb.

Blend all together put in cake tin into oven 40 mins 180°c.

Per slice if cut in quarters :

Cals - 431

Fat - 15

Carbs - 42

Protein - 24


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Not sure what a brick cake is?


----------

